
The CIA Will Use Its New Dark Web Site to Collect Anonymous Tips - turtlegrids
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/xwnyew/the-cia-will-use-its-new-dark-web-site-to-collect-anonymous-tips
======
turtlegrids
I'm still not sure this isn't really an Onion article...

~~~
ksaj
Why? There are people who would report something they know about if it didn't
entail using the phone, email or whatever other trivially-traced technology.

